# No way to delete from Rental folder?



## n-spring

I've downloaded Season 4, episode 8 of True Blood using "Watch Later". I waited a week to try and watch it. When selecting it and clicking on "Watch", the screen goes black and nothing else happens. Hitting the stop button or rewind/fast forward buttons do nothing. The only way to get out is to go to the Guide and select a channel.

I would like to try and delete the downloaded episode, but there seems to be no functional way to delete an item in the Rentals folder so that it can be downloaded again.


----------



## P Smith

1st step of troubleshooting is COLD REBOOT; disconnect power cord for a minute.


----------



## n-spring

P Smith said:


> 1st step of troubleshooting is COLD REBOOT; disconnect power cord for a minute.


Which is another pain in my ass. The Hopper does not have a removable power cord, making it a real ***** to move a giant TV console in order to unplug it.


----------



## some guy

For all intensive purposes a red button reset does the same thing as pulling the power cord.


----------



## Ramer84015

n-spring said:


> I've downloaded Season 4, episode 8 of True Blood using "Watch Later". I waited a week to try and watch it. When selecting it and clicking on "Watch", the screen goes black and nothing else happens. Hitting the stop button or rewind/fast forward buttons do nothing. The only way to get out is to go to the Guide and select a channel.
> 
> I would like to try and delete the downloaded episode, but there seems to be no functional way to delete an item in the Rentals folder so that it can be downloaded again.


I had the same problem a few months ago. It's caused by a bad download. Rebooting the Hopper won't fix. Spent some time on the phone with tech support, the only fix is to wait out the rental period, then it will either delete on it's own or let you delete it then.


----------



## P Smith

REMINDER. To some SW oriented ppl: COLD REBOOT is more appropriate in many cases; using red RESET button wouldn't restore all internal registers/flags/etc to that state what is achieving by COLD REBOOT [only].


----------



## James Long

Ramer84015 said:


> I had the same problem a few months ago. It's caused by a bad download. Rebooting the Hopper won't fix. Spent some time on the phone with tech support, the only fix is to wait out the rental period, then it will either delete on it's own or let you delete it then.


I have one stuck in my rental folder from last April. I've tried everything short of a factory reset.


----------



## some guy

P Smith;3184310 said:


> REMINDER. To some SW oriented ppl: COLD REBOOT is more appropriate in many cases; using red RESET button wouldn't restore all internal registers/flags/etc to that state what is achieving by COLD REBOOT [only].


Do you know how the equipment works and how they have it configured to boot after a front panel reset? They both do the same thing . the only real difference is a cold reboot releases static that may be built up in the line.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Just like restarting a computer is the same as unplugging and replugging. The only time power cycling can make a difference is if there is a hardware issue or a low-level (BIOS, EFI, etc.) issue.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Ramer84015;3184304 said:


> I had the same problem a few months ago. It's caused by a bad download. Rebooting the Hopper won't fix. Spent some time on the phone with tech support, the only fix is to wait out the rental period, then it will either delete on it's own or let you delete it then.


Just play the recording, then the option to delete will be available.


----------



## P Smith

To continue educate SW-centric ppl: there is no "static build up", it's [at least] incorrect view of real processes inside the DVR or any similar box. All of them designed that way to prevent it.

If we will go into detail how RBR (red button reset) and cold reboot are different , we will not find enough auditory who will understand the details.
Here is a one of rare, simple example: capacitors and its ability to hold energy - that would prevent to reset some bits in internal registers using RBR. In case of cold reboot, the capacitors (if you'll give enough time to discharge) will lost the energy. To show how it complicated: some of the capacitors reside inside of microchips.


----------



## James Long

3HaloODST said:


> Just play the recording, then the option to delete will be available.


Bad download won't play on mine.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Oh, duh. I was on my phone, didn't read the whole thread, yeah guess that won't work if it won't play.


----------



## n-spring

If Dish is reading this, may I suggest that a software enhancement request be submitted so that we have a way of deleting items in the Rental folder?


----------



## RasputinAXP

some guy said:


> For all *intensive *purposes a red button reset does the same thing as pulling the power cord.


:crying_sa


----------

